# Leftover smoked roast beef.



## gporter85 (Jan 6, 2019)

I still have a little bit of leftovers from last Sundays smoke.  I know 7 days is pushing it, but it looks and smells good.  If i cook it up for stroganoff tonight.  Can i save the leftovers from that? or best toss it


----------



## Smee73 (Jan 6, 2019)

I would say you'll be fine with stroganoff leftovers, unless you leave them out for hours


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 6, 2019)

I'd eat it.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 6, 2019)

Beef Stroganoff leftovers?
Never saw such a thing around my house.
I'll eat that till I pop!


----------



## Fgignac (Jan 6, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> I'd eat it.



+1


----------



## kruizer (Jan 6, 2019)

Me too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2019)

Your Nose, Knows! Handling leftovers makes all the difference. At the end of a meal, leftovers that get promptly and properly refrigerated, they can still be safe and tasty, past the 3-5 days the USDA suggests. Additionally, reheating or repurposing leftover meat, into a new dish, by cooking to 165°F can eliminate any bacteria of concern that may be there but have not caused spoilage...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2019)

I will have to go with JJ here.

Warren


----------

